# Overflow making weird noises ..



## SoloW (May 25, 2014)

Just setup my overflow and it keeps making gulping noises LOL . How do I stop it from doing this ?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Do you have an air hole?


----------



## SoloW (May 25, 2014)

Air hole .. ?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I'll take a pic when I get home. Can you take a pic of yours? My air hole was plugged when I set mine up and it made noise.


----------



## SoloW (May 25, 2014)

Can I just drill into my overflow to make an air hole ?


----------



## SoloW (May 25, 2014)

Here's the pic of my overflow ..


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

External Durso. Parts 7, 9 and 10. With the air hole in the top of 10. 
http://www.dursostandpipes.com/make-your-own-durso-standpipe
--
Paul


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

The red hose is for the air


----------



## SoloW (May 25, 2014)

What does it mean by hole too large causing the water level to be higher ..? 
I thought a larger hole would allow more air thus allowing a higher flow rate ? 
I was thinking of just getting a tee and leaving it like that ? Why do I need to extend, cap , and drill ?


----------

